# How to make flightless ex-PMV dove feel safe at night



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Kunju is a little laughing dove rescued from my cats and then developed PMV symptoms. As a result of this, he can't fly normal to the front like supposed to. Rather up in the air and to the back without any control where he wants to go.

I'm keeping him in his own cage about 1 x 1.5 m and the height 1 m inside a bigger aviary where I keep pigeons. During the day he's fine, dozing in the sun, grooming himself etc. I've put a couple of mirrors in there with bricks for him to perch on.

At night his anxiety starts as well as the severe head-twisting. Always looking for a high spot to sleep, but unable to fly. He runs from the one mirror to the other and then eventually settles down.

I've build him a stairway with bricks on top of another that leads to a high corner where I've put a mirror, but he does not want to go there. I've put branches either side of the one mirror to give shelter, but does not help either. I once put him in a smaller cage to hang this somewhere in the aviary every night, but he freaked out when I put him inside.

I don't want to keep him inside the house all by himself, at least he can see other birds outside. I don't want to raise his cage, cause I sometimes let him wander out into the aviary when I'm in there to keep an eye on everyone. 

I'm scared that this anxiety might cause health problems in the long term. Any way of helping this little guy? Thanks.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

bring the perches to where he can get on them and don't have any high ones.


----------



## Silver Wings (Jan 27, 2014)

Can you give him a small light? Even a flashlight. I had a red colored light (doesn't effect night vision) set up for my cockatiel when she had night terrors. Usually 4 nights and I could turn the lamp off again. 

Good luck.


----------



## kunju (Mar 14, 2012)

Glad the little Kunju is doing well. His flying skills could get better with time, especially since he can see other birds flying outside which will encourage him to try..
Yes I too feel you can try giving him light..he might be anxious about the dark since they don't see well in the dark.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. I doubt this one will be able to fly normal ever again. I think the cat bites to the wings caused permanent damage. I will give the light a try. All his perches are quite low, the height of his head, but he can see the higher perches the pigeons sleep on, so maybe that's a problem.

I'm thinking of making his cage much bigger and getting another dove to keep him company. Will a diamond dove be fine for that?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Marina B said:


> Thanks for the advice. I doubt this one will be able to fly normal ever again. I think the cat bites to the wings caused permanent damage. I will give the light a try. All his perches are quite low, the height of his head, but he can see the higher perches the pigeons sleep on, so maybe that's a problem.
> 
> I'm thinking of making his cage much bigger and getting another dove to keep him company. Will a diamond dove be fine for that?


he needs to be in a spot where there are no choices of high perches, Im surprized he is in with other birds. I think a dimond dove would be too small. A ring neck dove may work if it is a hen. both birds would have to have a low perch, I would make it no higher than his and her's neck when standing.


----------

